# Hog hunting during Turkey season



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 23, 2014)

First question: I went to Hanahatchee yesterday morning and they had a sign that said no hog hunt this week, consult regulations.  It didnt say no special hog hunt, but it didnt say no hog hunting, just no hog hunt this week.  Of course the offices were closed and I didnt see a GW all day.  The other hunters I  saw said they thought it meant no hogs period.  Anyone else down there Saturday and your thoughts?  

Second question:  on page 61 of the regs it says for Oconee National forest Feral Hogs Aug 15 - Feb 28.  But on page 60 for chatahoochee it says the same thing it says on page 28 about hunting hogs on National Forest land (outside of WMA's)  about using turkey weapons during turkey season.
So does this mean you cant hunt hogs now in Oconee National Forest???

This years regs have confused me a couple times this year.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 23, 2014)

I Know we cant hunt hogs on Ft Stewart till after Turkey season.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 24, 2014)

I was hoping someone on here had talked to the GW to clear it up, but thats ok.  I called today, the sign was up because the app said this was a special hog hunt week.  The sign will be down and you can hunt hogs during turkey season on Hannahatchee as long as you are using turkey weapons.

The Forest Service says yes to being able to hunt hogs during turkey hunts as long as you are using turkey weapons.

Both places were very sure to tell me you have to be hunting for turkey and not just out there hunting for hogs.


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 24, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Both places were very sure to tell me you have to be hunting for turkey and not just out there hunting for hogs.



I've never heard of that. Not sure what difference it would make either.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 24, 2014)

littlewolf said:


> I've never heard of that. Not sure what difference it would make either.



I had not heard of that either except during the bobcat/fox season. Was told you needed to have some predator calls on you if you had a centerfire rifle. 

Should be able to go hog hunting with whatever weapon is allowed and not to pretend to be hunting something else.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 25, 2014)

Danny Leigh said:


> I had not heard of that either except during the bobcat/fox season. Was told you needed to have some predator calls on you if you had a centerfire rifle.
> 
> Should be able to go hog hunting with whatever weapon is allowed and not to pretend to be hunting something else.



No doubt

If they ask to see your calls, tell them you are a Purist and make sounds Yourself. 

If you want to make sure of anything, Make sure your shotgun is Plugged correctly!! With one in the chamber, you better not be able to put more than two more in the Magazine.
If you are shooting 3.5" shells, the game warden may show up with 2.75s and see if they fit................just sayin.

It is a fine line


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 25, 2014)

Or just bring a smoke pole


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 25, 2014)

littlewolf said:


> Or just bring a smoke pole



That's what I am hunting with


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 25, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> No doubt
> 
> If they ask to see your calls, tell them you are a Purist and make sounds Yourself.
> 
> ...



You've got that right


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 25, 2014)

Danny Leigh said:


> I had not heard of that either except during the bobcat/fox season. Was told you needed to have some predator calls on you if you had a centerfire rifle.
> 
> Should be able to go hog hunting with whatever weapon is allowed and not to pretend to be hunting something else.


When I called about the bobcat/fox center fire issue, they made a big deal out of the fact that hogs are incidental game during regular hunts.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Mar 25, 2014)

Bama B said:


> I Know we cant hunt hogs on Ft Stewart till after Turkey season.



Unless it's changed, you can on the archery only areas.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2014)

So turkey weapon bow or shotgun. Now what about load can you use a slug cause turkey load ain't going to cut it.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 27, 2014)

littlewolf said:


> Or just bring a smoke pole



Yuck!!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

bigelow said:


> So turkey weapon bow or shotgun. Now what about load can you use a slug cause turkey load ain't going to cut it.



or muzzleloaders. Shotgun must be #2 or smaller and I'm pretty sure a slug is bigger than that.  Many are taken with #2 or #4 turkey loads, but you better be close.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 28, 2014)

bigelow said:


> So turkey weapon bow or shotgun. Now what about load can you use a slug cause turkey load ain't going to cut it.



Im hunting with a muzzle loader.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 28, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> Yuck!!



Just curious, why yuck?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 28, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Just curious, why yuck?



cleaning them!


----------



## Bama B (Mar 28, 2014)

I am not sure about the archery areas. I dont hog hunt with a bow anymore. Just gun hunt. Thats what I was referring to by not being able to hunt till after turkey season.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 28, 2014)

ahhhh..ok.  I would agree with you on my Hawken, but my inline is really easy.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2014)

Wrangler Hunter said:


> Just curious, why yuck?



I got nothing against users of them..........in fact, I am impressed with the results I have seen.....And I have Never had one. But something bout the "Single Shot" makes me not like it.
 I have a single shot .22, which was my very first gun, ever..................Knowing I only had one shot made it difficult to pull the trigger when I had the chance.

I know, I know......it's just what comes over me when I think of one............Yuck


----------



## wellwood (Apr 1, 2014)

I loaded up a hog with three turkey loads opening day of turkey season this year. Never found him. I guess he is still running around the mountains!


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Apr 1, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> I got nothing against users of them..........in fact, I am impressed with the results I have seen.....And I have Never had one. But something bout the "Single Shot" makes me not like it.
> I have a single shot .22, which was my very first gun, ever..................Knowing I only had one shot made it difficult to pull the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> I know, I know......it's just what comes over me when I think of one............Yuck



Thanks for the answer.  I understand, but when you have to wait for the smoke to clear before you can see if you dropped the animal, it just all adds to the excitement.


----------

